# My New HO Layout



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is a link showing pictures and some short videos of my layout being built. The early pictures are from March of this year. I expect delivery and setup in early December.

I am not promoting the other forum at all, it just easier to post all the progress and pictures on a single forum.

Thanks for your understanding and enjoy the pictures. Please feel free to post your questions and comments on this thread. I will respond here.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/yes-i-am-a-looper


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Artist backdrop added.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

New pictures added 12/07.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks real good! .. thanks for sharing


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

13 New pictures posted.

Enjoy.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/yes-i-am-a-looper


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

LOOPS and loops with a loop coming off the loop! Yea baby that's me. I like railfanning and this way I let em come to me! Switching too...it's "got everything"! Nice design should be fun to build and run well done.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

Jim, that is a great looking layout. Thanks for documenting the whole process.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

22 Delivery day pictures of my layout,

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/yes-i-am-a-looper


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking layout. I love following posts like this one. :appl:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

My layout was delivered, installed and tested late last week. Some minor issues need to be addressed. In the meantime I did... click on link to see.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/yes-i-am-a-looper


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I just posted some night time pictures of my layout.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

My son made a short video using his cell phone.

Enjoy.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GNwfa1yX5jH8eFkq7


----------

